
Ask HN: US sales tax for ecommerce “platforms” (not sellers) - alfredallan1
Suppose I am an ecommerce platform - I don’t sell any of my own products, but am merely a conduit for other entities to sell their product to consumers. Am I still responsible for sales tax on B2C sales?<p>What I’m really selling in this case is the use of my platform&#x2F;service to the actual B2C sellers on my platform. So my sales tax ought to be based on what said sellers pay me, and what jurisdictions they’re based in.<p>Is this understanding correct?
======
masonic
I doubt it.

There is no "USA sales tax" or VAT. But there are hundreds of different sales
tax nexuses at the state, county, and city level.

